# wsh-script oder batch als Administrator starten um für den Nutzer Drucker einrichten



## JohnDoe (26. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Möglichkeit via vbscript oder batch oder ähnliches einen Netzwerkdrucker zu verbinden. Das Problem ist allerdings, dass ich das Script nicht in dem Kontext des Users, der den Drucker bekommen soll, starten kann sondern "nur" als lokaler Administrator.
Daher meine Frage, gibt es irgendwo die Möglichkeit, innerhalb des Scriptes den Nutzerkontext zu ändern?
Wir haben eine Softwareverteilung im Einsatz, die eben nur als ein Nutzer mit Adminrechten vor dem Start agiert. Mit diesem müsste das Script also gestartet werden...
Wäre nett, wenn mir da einer helfen könnte....


----------



## olqs (26. Februar 2008)

Hilft dir das Konsolentool "runas"? Hilfe dazu mit: runas /help

Wir haben Drucker immer Logonscript verbunden. Würde das nicht auch ausreichen?


----------



## JohnDoe (26. Februar 2008)

Leider haben wir kein AD...
Und bei runas fordert er das Kennwort des users...


----------

